# المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2007)

نعم هي كالكتاب تمامـًا.....

بعض الكتب قد يجذبك غلافها و تتشجع لقراءتها لكنك حين تقرأها تجدها لاتحمل أي معنى أو عبرة وفارغة في صميمها غرتك بغلافها فقط و ظننت أنك ستجد فيها غايتك عناوينها البراقة 

كاذبة خادعة لكنك لم تجد فيها ما يفيدك بل و قد تجد فيها أفكارًا تشوه ما لديك من قيم و مبادئ

كذلك هي المرأة التي تتغنى بجمالها الخارجي دون أن تحمل في داخلها أي مشاعر أو قيم وتقدر ما رزقه إياها الله من جمال و لا تعرف كيف تقدره أو تشكره عليه و لا حتى أن تحافظ عليه.

و بعض الكتب قد يلفتك عنوانها و لا يجذبك شكلها و لا تتشجع لقراءتها و قد تحملها معك مرارًا …دونما أن تفكر في قراءتها و التعمق فيها لكنك إذا ما فتحت أولى صفحاتها تجد نفسك متشوقـًا …لإكمالها و معرفة ما يخفى عليك من مكنوناتها وما تستغربه أكثر و أكثر أنك تجد فيها ما يعود 

عليك بالنفع بل وقد تجد نفسك فيها و تشعر بأنها تنير أفقك و توسع ثقافتك أو تجدها تتفق معك و تجاري رغباتك وأهواءك ... كذلك هي المرأة التي لا تحاول لفت الانتباه إليها بشكلها الخارجي و هذا لا يعني إهمالها له لكنها لا تعتبره أولوية للتعبير عن شخصيتها لكنها في الداخل جوهرة ثمينة لا يمتلكها إلا من يستحقها فقط و يكون قادرًا على اكتشافها و الحفاظ عليها.

حاول دائمًا أخي أن تدرس من تحبها و تتعمق بشخصها و تختارها لتشاركك حياتك فهي من ستبقى معك لآخر الدرب حاول أن تفهمها و لا تغتر بالمظهر الخادع فهو غرار 
حاول أن تحتويها بشخصك و أن تدمجها بعالمك دون أن تتخلى هي عن كيانها و شخصيتها هذا كله يحدث إذا ما وجد الحب و التفاهم بين الطرفين..

كن واضحـًا صريحـًا لأبعد الحدود امنح نفسك أنت الثقة كي تستشعرها هي فيك .

و لا تنسى دائمـًا أنها خلقت منك لتكون معك ولك.

كن جديرًا بحبها فأنت من يمتلك قلبها الذي منعت الكثيرين من الوصول إليه ليبقى حصنـًا منيعـًا

لك وحدك أنت .

كن رجلاً يقف بجانبها وأشعرها دومـًا أنها ليست وحيدة و أنك معها دائمـًا حاضرًا أو غائبـًا.
الله يوفقكم جميعـًا...



منقــــول ​


----------



## أرزنا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*

سلام المسيح

موضوع قوييييييييييييييييه


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> موضوع قوييييييييييييييييه



اشكرك على المشاركه​


----------



## sunny man (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*

كن جديرًا بحبها فأنت من يمتلك قلبها الذي منعت الكثيرين من الوصول إليه ليبقى حصنـًا منيعـًا

لك وحدك أنت .

كن رجلاً يقف بجانبها وأشعرها دومـًا أنها ليست وحيدة و أنك معها دائمـًا حاضرًا أو غائبـًا.
الله يوفقكم جميعـًا...


كلمــــــــــــــــــــــات رائعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*



sunny man قال:


> كن جديرًا بحبها فأنت من يمتلك قلبها الذي منعت الكثيرين من الوصول إليه ليبقى حصنـًا منيعـًا
> 
> لك وحدك أنت .
> 
> ...





اشكر على رأيك فى الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*

بجد موضوع رائع ياكاندى
ومش كلام من فراغ للاسف اعرف ناس كتير اتخدعو بالمظهر الخارجى وكان جوازهم فاشل نظرا لعدم التكافؤ وعوامل تانية


> حاول دائمًا أخي أن تدرس من تحبها و تتعمق بشخصها و تختارها لتشاركك حياتك فهي من ستبقى معك لآخر الدرب حاول أن تفهمها و لا تغتر بالمظهر الخادع فهو غرار


ميرسى ياكاندى ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*



ginajoojoo قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع ياكاندى
> ومش كلام من فراغ للاسف اعرف ناس كتير اتخدعو بالمظهر الخارجى وكان جوازهم فاشل نظرا لعدم التكافؤ وعوامل تانية
> 
> ميرسى ياكاندى ربنا يبارك خدمتك​




شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*

*المراة كالكتاب لاول وهلة ظننت انك تقصدين الكتب بفائدتها ( فتشوا الكتب ) ولكن بعد قراءة الاموضوع عرفت انك تقصدين الغلاف وما قد يخفيه هذا الغلاف بين طيات هذا الكتاب وبين سطوره . انا اعتقد ان ليست المراة فقط كالكتاب فمن الممكن ان يكون الرجل ايضا . *موضوع جميل جدا ​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *المراة كالكتاب لاول وهلة ظننت انك تقصدين الكتب بفائدتها ( فتشوا الكتب ) ولكن بعد قراءة الاموضوع عرفت انك تقصدين الغلاف وما قد يخفيه هذا الغلاف بين طيات هذا الكتاب وبين سطوره . انا اعتقد ان ليست المراة فقط كالكتاب فمن الممكن ان يكون الرجل ايضا . *موضوع جميل جدا ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*

حقا لا يغرنا المظهر ولكن المهم الجوهر
ومن هنا نقول جمال المرأة فى جوهرها اى روحها
وعجبنى رد مينا ان هذا الكلام ينطبق على الرجل ايضا
وهنا نقصد ليس بجمال الشكل وانما تلميعة المصطنع من الخارج
وهذا ليس معناة الا نهتم بمظهرنا الخارجى بالقطع لا
والمقصود ان نبحث فى مكنون الانسان من داخلة 
وشكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا لا يغرنا المظهر ولكن المهم الجوهر
> ومن هنا نقول جمال المرأة فى جوهرها اى روحها
> وعجبنى رد مينا ان هذا الكلام ينطبق على الرجل ايضا
> وهنا نقصد ليس بجمال الشكل وانما تلميعة المصطنع من الخارج
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا يا وليم

على تعليقك الجميل

ربنا​يباركك


----------

